# It has been awhile, but I am back!



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have been married since 2000. I have been with my husband since Nov. of '96. We have had a lot of problems starting with his infidelity in 2001. I never lied, cheated or did anything to be disrespectful. We tried an In house separation suggested by our marriage counselor. Well Let me tell you no separation or counseling works when the husband shut downs, act cold and doesn't respect you. He says that the in house separation didn't work.....and well it is what it is. I have so many things I am angry about. I am not at all interested in being with someone who doesn't want to be with me. That is my bottom line. I have made excuses for the things going on , excuses for him. I guess there comes a time when you need to understand that it is time to move on and let it go.


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

It sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

It sure does. There are so many things he has done to hurtme. The biggest problem is lack of respect and I think it came from the fact that I stayed after he cheated on me. I think deep down he started to lose respect for me then. It is silly because I was out the door and he begged me to stay..... He doesn't communicate Ever about anything. Getting him to talk is a federal project that always fails. He wants to live in his world and doesn't want a partner.....so he can have thtat. He can continue to spend money on stupid stuff. I will take care of me and the kids.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

BrokenHearted15 said:


> It sure does. There are so many things he has done to hurtme. The biggest problem is lack of respect and I think it came from the fact that I stayed after he cheated on me. I think deep down he started to lose respect for me then. It is silly because I was out the door and he begged me to stay..... He doesn't communicate Ever about anything. Getting him to talk is a federal project that always fails. He wants to live in his world and doesn't want a partner.....so he can have thtat. He can continue to spend money on stupid stuff. I will take care of me and the kids.


I would think that he lacked respect for you prior to the cheating - wouldn't you?

He either figured he could get away with it or didn't care.


----------



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

It hurts to hear that, but you are 100% right.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

BrokenHearted15 said:


> It hurts to hear that, but you are 100% right.


Do you love yourself?


----------



## BrokenHearted15 (Feb 6, 2012)

I do. You can know that you have to leave a relationship, but doing it is very difficult. I have known this for a long time, but it is another thing to do it. This is going to kill me.......so sad, and very difficult. To stay is comfortable to a point, even in unhappiness.


----------

